# Laptop screen recommendation



## HerrB (Feb 25, 2008)

My Apple TiBook is getting a bit long in the tooth and I am considering upgrading some time this year.

For the 17" MacBook Pro, they offer a 192'x12'' resolution option. Now my question: has anyone used this? Is it any good or is it too small and should I consider the normal 168'x1'5'?

I hope this is not too far off the LR arena. Otherwise please accept my apologies and out with the knives, mods!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2008)

HerrB said:


> I hope this is not too far off the LR arena. Otherwise please accept my apologies and out with the knives, mods!



Not a problem, I've just moved it into Equipment Talk for you.


----------



## HerrB (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Victoria and sorry, I should have found that better place myself.
Joerg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 25, 2008)

No worries Joerg.  Now hopefully someone will come along with some helpful advice on that screen of yours!


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 25, 2008)

I know someone that has a 17" MBP with the 192'x12'' screen and it seems like too high of a resolution for a 17" screen to me, especially if you ever need to read the type on it. Supposedly, Apple will be releasing updates to the MBP soon. One of the updates is rumored to be the inclusion of LED screens in the 17" models. If you are getting a 17" MBP, that might be something to wait for.


----------



## HerrB (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the reply. I am not going to rush it and am monitoring the rumours regarding the MacBook pro releases... 

Regarding the pixel density I was mainly wondering how the high resolution option works for photo work in particular and whether it is just too small for that.

For fine text (pixel level text) it is far too small, I agree. But with the wonderful antialiased text rendering these days the high resolution should not be a problem, I'd have thought.

On the other hand, all text and controls I see on e.g. the LR screen will actually be scaled down... hmm. A bit of a bummer that I cannot have a look at such a machine before buying.


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 25, 2008)

I have the 15" MBP and it seems to me to have the best ratio of screen size to resolution. I haven't done the math, but I would think that the lower res 17" model would be in line with that. I also have a 23" monitor(192'x12'') that I use with the MBP when I'm at home. 192'x12'' just seems right to me at 23". I guess that if I'd been using a 17" monitor at 192'x12'' for the last year then I might feel differently about it. It would be kind of cool to have a laptop and external screen with the same resolution.


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 26, 2008)

The new MBPs have been announced. Rob Galbraith says on his site that the 17" MBP with the 192'x12'' screen is the only 17" model to have an LED screen. In that case it is definitely the one that I would go with if I was going to get a 17" model.


----------



## theturninggate (Feb 26, 2008)

I'll second rcannonp on that. I have one of the 15" Macbook Pros released last summer, the first models to get the LED screen, and it beats the pants off the old LCD screens. It's painful to see them now. I wouldn't even consider a model with an LED screen at this point. And you're damn lucky to be buying now; the MBP upgrades just announces are _sweeeet_! I'm envious.


----------



## Replytoken (Feb 27, 2008)

If you are doing color critical work, you may want to consider an external monitor.  Even with LED backlighting, a laptop is not going to provide you with the image that an IPS panel can provide.  If this is not an issue, then I too would suggest a laptop with LED backlighting.

--Ken


----------



## RipIt (Feb 28, 2008)

theturninggate said:


> I'll second rcannonp on that. I have one of the 15" Macbook Pros released last summer, the first models to get the LED screen, and it beats the pants off the old LCD screens. It's painful to see them now. I wouldn't even consider a model with an LED screen at this point. And you're damn lucky to be buying now; the MBP upgrades just announces are _sweeeet_! I'm envious.



After several readings this still doesnt make sense to me.

Did 15in Macbook Pros have LED screens only in Korea last year?
If LED "beats the pants off LCD" why would you not consider an LED now?

So 
LED yes? 
LCD No?


----------



## Brad Snyder (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw that too, I'm thinking typo .....


----------



## RipIt (Feb 28, 2008)

That what I am assuming too. Big assumption as Im on hold with Apple to return a MBP in exchange for the 17 LED. My order hasn't even arrived yet 

Still worried about the high resolution though. Oh well.

Also still curious about the release of LED screens last year in Korea. Not that it would surprise me but I had never heard anything on those lines.


----------

